# Fremont Reservoir



## AtticaFish

I know decent open water fishing is still several weeks out, so stuck here dreaming and thinking of the 2016 season and any new places i might be able to fish. Fremont reservoir has been filled for 3 or 4 years now, correct? Has ODNR stocked it with anything yet? Would love to see a stocking report.

The early years of a reservoir like this can be unbelievable under the right circumstances. Think the 5th or 6th year is the point where things will begin to level out and majorities become established and the most prolific species will begin to take over. I have see 2 different new upgrounds 'mature' while i fished them just in the last decade. I would be willing to bet the crawfish population in Fremont this year will be absolutely overwhelming. I would sure LOVE to go and get a meal or 2 of them. Nothing better than freshwater lobster. They grow to maturity more quickly than their predators so will rule the rocks until the bass (or walleye if they get stocked?) grow big enough to eat a full sized craw. If the population explodes like it did on another reservoir i saw mature........... i want to take my craw traps over there one night. If anyone fishes there regularly, please PM me if you see a decent number of craws coming out of the rocks at dusk. A few years back, a friend and i caught several hundred craws from a newly born upground reservoir. 

Fishing for panfish with fast growth rates could be outstanding in thsee next few years too. If walleye were stocked, those could take a few more years to get to cleanable size.

Don't think i have heard a single report from this reservoir. Hope to hear some this year.


----------



## fshnfreak

from what i have heard now keep in mind this is all second hand info. the odnr stocked it very heavily with yellow perch. i fished it a few times last year and all i caught was bluegill and nothing with any size.


----------



## fishfinder43420

They stocked it with yellow perch two times a few years ago.. I know one of the times the said 100,000 yellow perch. Nothing else recently that I have heard of though. Was hoping for walleye or something else


----------



## Capt. Crude

Just read that in the fall of 2013 the Ohio Div. of Wildlife stocked Fremont reservoir with 93,000 perch fingerlings, then140,000 perch fry in the spring of 2014, and then later on 200,000 more perch fry. The press release also claimed that white crappie were present in the reservoir. The press release I read didn't speak of any other stockings.


----------



## fisherboy

Sounds interesting for later in the year. Assuming you do not need a boat.


----------



## AtticaFish

Thanks for the information everyone. I did actually hear from another source just today the exact numbers that Capt. Crude posted. I do believe i will have to hit it up this year just to see for myself. If they never stocked any kind of predators, the crawfish sure have potential. I have been craving a FRESH craw boil for several years now. That precooked junk you get from Kroger doesn't even come close. Could be a promising place to get out on the ice next year..... if the weather cooperates.


----------



## TopCat

Supposed to have good yellow perch numbers. I've never fished it.


----------



## fishoner

TopCat said:


> Supposed to have good yellow perch numbers. I've never fished it.


no ice fishin buncha bs


AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for the information everyone. I did actually hear from another source just today the exact numbers that Capt. Crude posted. I do believe i will have to hit it up this year just to see for myself. If they never stocked any kind of predators, the crawfish sure have potential. I have been craving a FRESH craw boil for several years now. That precooked junk you get from Kroger doesn't even come close. Could be a promising place to get out on the ice next year..... if the weather cooperates.


no ice fishin bunch a bs


----------



## fishoner

fishoner said:


> no ice fishin buncha bs
> 
> no ice fishin bunch a bs


catch flathead bait there neard of some nice perch and crappie also some bass


----------



## AtticaFish

fishoner said:


> ...no ice fishin bunch a bs....


I take it there must be a sign that says no ice fishing posted at the reservoir?


----------



## jonlpeck922

Yeah no ice fishing good perch numbers just small as of last fall


----------



## laynhardwood

No ice fishing! That stinks


----------



## Capt. Crude

Attica, not sure if you are familiar with Mill creek golf course in Sandusky/Perkins, but the creek that runs through that course is just filled with crayfish.. Most times it looks like the bottom is moving.. not sure if you are allowed to harvest there, but it is the highest density of craw dad's I have ever seen..


----------



## ress

Heard from some that fished it last fall that while the Perch were biting they were all 5 to 6 inchers.


----------



## AtticaFish

That sucks that there is no ice fishing there.  Don't understand why they do that on some of these reservoirs.

Capt. Crude - I know the golf course you are talking about. It is a small little course, they just might allow it.


----------

